# Extracurricular Activities For Kids



## Music Academy (Sep 1, 2021)

Learn singing online.


----------



## tarbertsand (Mar 20, 2020)

That could be a good idea, maybe I should try it with my kids.


----------



## Rebeccaharris01 (Sep 28, 2021)

Good idea! will try


----------

